# [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC



## McZonk (19. November 2009)

*[Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Vorwort:**Noch ist die Lage bezüglich der begrenzten Lieferbarkeit der aktuellen High-End-Beschleuniger aus dem Hause AMD/ATi nicht entspannt, dennoch greifen bereits einige Besitzer zum Schraubenzieher und wollen ihr Karten auf Wasserkühlung umbauen, um bessere Übertaktungsergebnisse zu erzielen.

Heute schauen wir uns im großen HD5870-Waküroundup das komplette Spektrum an Wasserkühlern für den RV870-Grafikchip an und vergleichen die Leistung der Testkandidaten auf einer übertakten HD 5870 aus dem Hause Force3D.* 

Zum Test fanden sich folgende Kühler im kleinen Labor ein:


> Aqua Computer aqaugratix RV870
> aquagratix HD 5870 Nickel-Version by     A-C-Shop
> EK Waterblocks EK-FC5870-Nickel
> Koolance VID-AR587
> ...


*Danksagungen:*

An dieser Stelle ein herzliches     Dankeschön an Herrn Schultze und sein Team von Aquatuning für die Bereitstellung des EK-FC5870     Nickel, Koolance VID-AR587 und des Innovatek VGA-53.2 Ebenfalls ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Lieferung des Watercool GPU-X³ 58X0, Swiftech Komodo-HD5800 und des XSPC Razor 5870.
Weiter Dank gilt dem A-C-Shop für     den aquagratix HD5870 in der exklusiven Nickel-Version.
Ebenfalls ein Dankeschön an die     beiden Hersteller Aqua Computer (aquagratix RV870) und Alphacool (HF     38 Missouri PCGH-Edition).
Last but not least: Danke an     Klutten und Lehni für die Teststellung ihres Wasserkühlers.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*Inhaltsverzeichnis*​

Testkandidaten
aquagratix RV870
aquagratix HD 5870 Nickel by A-C-Shop
EK-WB EK-FC5870
Koolance VID-AR587
LA Watercooled HD 5870
Watercool GPU-X³ 58X0
XSPC Razor 5870
Swiftech Komodo-HD5800 *!NEU!*
Alphacool HF 38 Missouri PCGH-Edition
Innovatek Universal VGA-53.2
 
Testmethodik
Testsystem
Messungen
GPU-Temperaturen
Spannungwandler-Temperaturen
Durchfluss
 
Fazit
*Testkandidaten*_Die einzelnen Kühler werden jeweils ausführlich im Spoiler vorgestellt. Hierzu gehört dann auch ein gezielte Blicke auf den Innenaufbau, ebenso auch auf den Lieferumfang. So kann jeder Leser selbst entscheiden, welchen Kühler er sich näher anschauen will, oder ob er nur einen kurzen Blick auf die Testkandidaten wirft und dann den Diagrammen den Vorzug gibt._

*Aqua Computer aquagratix **RV870 -** HD 58x0*

Jüngst überarbeitet hat sich der „aquagratix RV870“ vom deutschen Wasserkühlungsspezialisten Aqua Computer mit in der Testrunde eingefunden. Wie der Name schon suggeriert, passt der Kühler offiziell – entgegen des Aufdruckes auf der Verpackung (s. Bilder) - mit den gerade durchgeführten Optimierung sowohl auf die HD 5850, wie auch die HD 5870. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​weiterführende Infos und Bilder zum Kühler:


Spoiler



*Lieferumfang:*

    Im Hause Aqua Computer spart man sich eine Retailverpackung und liefert den Kühler in schlichter Luftpolsterfolie. In einer Zusatztüte liegt der Lieferumfang und eine farbige, bebilderte Anleitung auf Deutsch bei. Gerade Letzteres ist sehr lobenswert. Der Lieferumfang ist komplett und schließt auch passende Verschlussstofen für die beiden nicht genutzten Anschlüsse ein. Lediglich eine Wärmeleitpaste fehlt um den Kühler direkt in Betrieb zu nehmen - etwas ärgerlich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


* Verarbeitung:*

Die Verarbeitung bewegt sich auf bekannt hohem Niveau. Sämtliche Kontaktflächen und die sichtbare Oberfläche des Kupfers wurden hochglanzpoliert. Das Edelstahl gibt sich in sauber gebürsteter Optik. Zudem kann der Kühler mit einer schönen Gravur im hinteren Teil und optisch netten Bohrungen im vorderen Teil aufwarten. Allerdings wies unser Sample bereits leichte Verfärbungen auf, was zeigt, wie empfindlich das Kupfer auf Hautkontakt reagiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
*Aufbau:*
 
Der Innenaufbau fällt dank äußerst flacher Bauweise des Kühlers mit sehr breiten Kanälen aus, was dem Kühler zu höherem Durchfluss verhelfen soll. Die Kühlstruktur ist von Aqua Computer jüngst überarbeitet worden und ist nun mit noch mehr Fläche ausgestattet. Der Wasserstrom wird beim aquagratix allerdings nicht bis ganz an die Spannungswandler im hinteren Teil des Kühlers geleitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Montage:

*Die Montage fällt recht leicht. Aqua Computer setzt Distanzstücke ein, um ein Verziehen der Grafikkarte zu verhindern. Diese lassen sich dank Aufstecken sehr einfach montieren. Allerdings kommen die Distanzringe nur an drei Verschraubungen zum Einsatz. Zieht der Anwender die Schrauben in der Mitte zu sehr an, führt dies nach wie vor zum Verziehen der Grafikkarte. Je nach Grafikkarte unterscheidet sich die Montage geringfügig, was aber mit Hilfe der Anleitung kein Problem darstellt. 

Positiv: Den Kontakt zwischen Speicher und Kühlblock stellt Wärmeleitpaste her. Wenig Schneidearbeit an den Wärmeleitpads.

Negativ: Leider haben die Spulen nicht wie beim Referenzkühler Kontakt zum Kühlkörper.  Leider kommen auf der Rückseite keine Unterlegscheiben zum Einsatz, sodass das PCB leicht verkratzt. Verziehen der Grafikkarte nach wir vor möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

​*Aqua Computer aquagratix **HD 5870 Nickel by A-C-Shop*

Der A-C-Shop bietet mit der vernickelten Version des aquagratix HD 5870 eine sehr exklusive Variation des ursprünglich von Aqua Computer gefertigten Kühlers. Dieser wird mit einer Nickelschicht veredelt und wartet anschließend mit absoluter Hochglanz-Optik auf.

  Der Name zeigt, dass hier noch die erste Revision des aquagratix zum Einsatz kommt, der nur auf der HD5870 Platz nimmt. Aqua Computer lieferte für diesen Test bereits eine überarbeitete Version, die auf die HD 5850/70 passt (s. oben).​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​weiterführende Infos und Bilder zum Kühler:


Spoiler



*Lieferumfang:*

Der Lieferumfang bleibt ebenso wie die Verpackung unangetastet. Auch hier fehlt leider die Wärmeleitpaste – ein Punkt, an dem der A-C-Shop am ansonsten stimmigen Lieferumfang leicht nachbessern könnte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
* Verarbeitung:*

 Durch die Veredlung mit einer Nickelschicht schafft es der A-C-Shop die schon solide Verarbeitung nochmals zu steigern. Der komplette Kühler gleicht einem Spiegel und ist perfekt vernickelt und trotz so auch lästigen Verfärbungen durch Hautkontakt. Lediglich die Gravur hat sich in Folge der Nickelschicht leicht zugesetzt - ein unvermeidlicher Nebeneffekt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 *Aufbau:*

Der Innenaufbau fällt dank äußerst flacher Bauweise des Kühlers mit sehr breiten Kanälen aus, was dem Kühler zu höherem Durchfluss verhelfen soll. Die Kühlstruktur ist von Aqua Computer jüngst überarbeitet worden und ist nun mit noch mehr Fläche ausgestattet. Der Wasserstrom wird beim aquagratix allerdings nicht bis ganz an die Spannungswandler im hinteren Teil des Kühlers geleitet. Auch im Inneren wartet die Nickelversion mit Spiegeloptik auf und ist ein Augenschmaus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Montage:*

Die Montage fällt recht leicht. Aqua Computer setzt Distanzstücke ein, um ein Verziehen der Grafikkarte zu verhindern. Diese lassen sich dank Aufstecken sehr einfach montieren. Allerdings kommen die Distanzringe nur an drei Verschraubungen zum Einsatz. Zieht der Anwender die Schrauben in der Mitte zu sehr an, führt dies nach wie vor zum Verziehen der Grafikkarte.

Positiv: Den Kontakt zwischen Speicher und Kühlblock stellt Wärmeleitpaste her. Wenig Zuschnittarbeit bei den Wärmeleitpads.

Negativ: Leider haben die Spulen nicht wie beim Referenzkühler Kontakt zum Kühlkörper. Leider kommen auf der Rückseite keine Unterlegscheiben zum Einsatz, sodass das PCB leicht verkratzt. Verziehen des PCBs trotz Distanzringen noch möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

 
​ *EK Waterblocks EK-FC5870 Nickel*

Ek Waterblocks mit Firmensitz in Slowenien hat bereits Jahre lang fest Fuss auf dem Wakü-Markt gefasst. Auch in diesem Roundup findet sich ein Kühler mit typischer EK-Wellenstruktur wieder, der EK-FC5870 in der Nickelversion mit Plexiglasdeckel. Alternativ ist dieser Kühler auch mit schwarzem POM, oder kupernem Boden lieferbar.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiterführende Infos und Bilder zum Kühler:


Spoiler



*Lieferumfang:*

Geliefert wird der Kühler in einer Retailverpackung in Form eines weißen Pappkartons mit Aufkleber. Die wichtigsten Daten finden sich bereits auf der Verpackung. Im Inneren findet man den Kühler gut gepolstert, nebst dem Montagematerial vor. Der Lieferumfang ist vollständig - lediglich eine Wärmeleitpaste fehlt leider. Praktisch: Die Wärmeleitpads für die Speicher sind bereits vorgeschnitten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *
Verarbeitung:*

Bei der Verarbeitung hat man im Hause EK Waterblocks keine Fehler gemacht, sie ist schlichtweg perfekt. Durch die Nickelschicht ist der Kühler zudem weniger anfällig gegen unschöne Verfärbungen, wie wir sie vom Kupfer kennen. Wer das nötige Kleingeld hat, sollte daher gleich zum vernickelten Kühler greifen. Die Unterseite wurde an den Kontaktstellen nochmals plan gefräst, weshalb sie etwas weniger spiegelt, als die übrige Oberfläche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
*Aufbau:*

Dank durchsichtigem Plexiglasdeckel können wir uns das Zerlegen des Kanalkühlers sparen. Breite und tiefe Kanäle sind ein Garant für hohen Durchfluss. Die Kühlstruktur ist in typischer Wellenoptik und sehr massiv ausgeführt. Der Wasserfluss wird bewusst bis in die hinterste Ecke des Kühlers geführt, um auch die Spannungswandler beinahe direkt zu kühlen. Was es bringt werden unsere Messungen zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Montage:*

Die Montage ist mit Hilfe der englischen Anleitung (bebildert) recht einfach. Lediglich die Distanzhülsen können nervenaufreibend sein und kosten Zeit, da diese keine Fixierung besitzen und sehr leicht verrutschen (9 Stück!). Hier hat beispielsweise Konkurrent Aqua Computer ein besseres System entwickelt. EK verwendet zudem die Backplate weiter, was am hinteren Ende für einige Millimeter mehr Länge, als eigentlich notwendig sorgt.

Positiv: Hohe Passgenauigkeit. Auch Wärmeleitpads zwischen Spulen und Kühler. Kein Verziehen der Grafikkarte dank Distanzringen.

Negativ: Karte durch Kühlblech auf der Rückseite länger als nötig. Knifflige Handhabung der neun Distanzringe. Leider kommen auf der Rückseite keine Unterlegscheiben zum Einsatz, sodass das PCB leicht verkratzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Koolance VID-AR587*

Vom amerkanischen Wasserkühlungsspezialisten Koolance fand sich mit der teuerste Kandidat in das Roundup ein. Der VID-AR587 passt in aktueller Version auf die HD 5850 und 5870 (im Test befindet sich noch die aller erste Revision).

Der massive Kühler (0,8 kg!) bietet die übliche Koolance-Optik im dunklen Nickel mit Plexiglas und roter O-Ring-Dichtung.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiterführende Infos und Bilder zum Kühler:


Spoiler



*Lieferumfang:*

Koolance liefert den Kühler als einziger Hersteller in einer "echten" Retailverpackung aus. Diese ist im schlichten Schwarz gehalten und fällt groß aus. Im Inneren findet man den Kühler nebst Montagematerial gut gepolstert vor. Der Lieferumfang ist vollständig (inkl. Wärmeleitpaste!) und die Anleitung findet sich in Englisch mit Bebilderung vor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
Verarbeitung:*

Die Verarbeitung des wohl teuersten Kühlers aus diesem Vergleich ist sehr gut. Das vernickelte Kupfer ist durchgehend auf Hochglanz poliert und weißt keinerlei Makel auf. Der Kühler schützt die Karte durch Distanzstücke (alle bereits sauber eingeschraubt) vor Verwindung. Zu erkennen: Rund um die GPU besitzen die Distanzstücke jeweils einen Zentrierflansch. Die Deckel wird vom Koolance-Schriftzug geschmückt, dieser weißt leichte Verfärbungen auf (da hergestellt durch Laserschneiden).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Aufbau:*

Nach der Demontage ist man angesichts der Bilder des teuersten Kühlers aus diesem Vergleich wohl etwas erschreckt, finden sich doch eine Menge Fett und Verfärbungen auf der Nickelbodenplatte. Das Fett stammt hierbei von dem O-Ring, der den Kühler abdichtet - hier hat Koolance nicht gespart. Es sollte bedacht werden, dass hier auch Kontakt zum Kühlmittel besteht und sich die Stoffe evtl. in den Kühlkreislauf einbringen.

Die Kühlstruktur hat der Hersteller direkt in die Bodenplatte gefräst. In einer Vertiefung finden sich hier mehrere, lange Finnen, die im Wasserstrom stehen. Die eigentlichen Kanäle finden sich im Plexiglasteil des Kühlers und fallen im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz recht klein aus, was einen höheren Durchflusswiderstand zu Folge haben sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Montage:
* 
Die Montage geht sehr leicht von der Hand. Nachdem das Wärmeleitpad zurecht geschnitten ist und die GPU mit Wärmeleitpaste versehen ist, muss nur noch der Kühler aufgesetzt werden. Dies ist besonders einfach, da sich der Kühler mit vier Zentrierflanschen an den Distanzstücken der vier GPU-Verschraubungen spielend positionieren lässt - ein super Feature!


Positiv: Kühler wird bei der Montage zentriert, Verrutschen ausgeschlossen. Hohe Passgenauigkeit. Auch Wärmeleitpads zwischen Spulen und Kühler, großer Abstand der 1/4"-Gewinde macht das Einschrauben der Anschlüsse einfach. Keine Kratzer am PCB, da das Kühlblech und das originale Verspannkreuz zum Einsatz kommen. Keine Biegung der Grafikkarte dank Distanzstücken.

 Negativ: Karte durch Kühlblech auf der Rückseite länger als nötig. Der Kühler ist sehr schwer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*LA Watercooled HD 5870 by Klutten / Lehni*

Ein Kühler darf natürlich nicht fehlen: Aus einem Hobbyprojekt heraus haben PCGHX-Mod Klutten und sein Kumpel Lehni in Eigenregie einen eigenen HD 5870 Kühler designed und anschließend gefertigt. Dabei herausgekommen ist ein perfekt verarbeiteter Kühlblock im edlen Design (man achte auf die Oberfläche und das schraubenlose Design).

Wer darüberhinaus mehr Infos zu den beiden Tüftlern haben will, schaut am besten in dem Bastelblog von Klutten vorbei, wo aktuelle Projekte recht ausgiebig begleitet werden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiterführende Infos und Bilder zum Kühler:


Spoiler



*Lieferumfang:*

Geliefert wird der Kühler in einem braunen Pappkarton. Im inneren findet man den Kühler gut gepolstert nebst dem Montagematerial und einer Anleitung samt Bebilderung vor. Der Lieferumfang ist gut gelungen - lediglich Verschlussstopfen für die nicht genutzen 1/4"-Anschlüsse und Distanzringe für zu lange Anschlussgewinde fehlen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​* Verarbeitung:*

Die Verabeitung zeigt wie viel Herzblut in diesem Kühler steckt: Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich einsame Spitze. Keiner der Serienkühler kann dem Customkühler in dieser Disziplin das Wasser reichen. Sämtliche bearbeitete Flächen glänzen durch ein sehr feines Fräsmuster. Leider ist das Kupfer allerdings anfällig gegen Verfärbungen. Der Spiegelfaktor fällt auf Grund des Fräsmusters nicht zu hoch aus. Man verzichtet hier bewusst auf eine Politur um eine plane Oberfläche beizubehalten. Selbst der Acetaldeckel glänzt mit einem hübschen Streifen-Fräsmuster. Gravuren perfektionieren das Design.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Aufbau:*

Sämtliche Schrauben finden sich an der Unterseite des Kühlers. Erst einmal gelöst, lässt sich der Kupferblock aus der Senkung des Acetaldeckels heben. Im Deckel sind Kanäle eingefräst, welche in Abstufungen auch im Kupferboden zu finden sind. Im vorderen Teil hat der Kühler hierbei allerdings eine kleine Engstelle. Die Kühlstruktur ansich ist in eine Vielzahl von Wellenfinnen ausgeführt. Auch innen überzeugt der Kühler mit einer feinen Verarbeitung und schönem Fräsmuster.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Montage:*

Die Montage ist dank deutscher Anleitung mit Bebilderung recht einfach durchzuführen. Hierbei sind die Dinstanzringe in Senkungen fixiert und können nicht verrutschen.

Positiv: Kein Verziehen der Grafikkarte dank Distanzringen. Distanzringe durch leichte Versenkung gegen Verrutschen gesichert. Wärmeleitpads bereits zugeschnitten. Unterlegscheiben schützen die Rückseite vor Kratzern auf dem PCB.

Negativ: Einzelne Wärmeleitpads auf den Spannungswandlern sind etwas Fummelarbeit. Wärmeleitpads des Referenzkühlers müssen auf Ram und Spulen weiterverwendet werden. Distanzringe in den Anschlüssen sind bei langen Anschlussgewinden über 5mm notwendig - fehlen aber im Lieferumfang. Diesen Umstand bekommt man allerdings im Voraus mitgeteilt, sodass unangenehme Überraschungen ausfallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Watercool GPU-X³ 58X0*

Mit dem GPU-X³ verwarf der deutsche Wasserkühlungshersteller Watercool, das bisher genutzte modulare Konzept der Grafikkartenkühler. Entstanden ist ein massiver, neuer Kühlblock in typischer Watercool-Optik mit großer Edelstahlblende.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiterführende Infos und Bilder zum Kühler:


Spoiler



*Lieferumfang:*

Watercool liefert seinen Komplettkühler in einer bunt bedruckten Retailverpackung aus. Darin befindet sich der Kühler nebst Montagematerial und bebilderter Montageanleitung gut gepolstert. Der Lieferumfang ist gut gelungen - der Hersteller bleibt dem Benutzer lediglich eine Wärmeleitpaste schuldig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​* Verarbeitung:*

An der Verarbeitung des GPU-X³ 58X0 gibt es nichts auszusetzen. So finden sich keinerlei Verfärbungen auf dem polierten Kupfer oder der Edelstahlblende. Die Distanzringe aus Kunststoff sind bereits in den Kühler eingepresst und schließen so Herausfallen aus. Auch die Gravur am hinteren Ende des massiven Kühlers ist sauber gearbeitet. Lediglich die Politur könnte für Optik-Fetischisten noch einen Ticken besser ausfallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​
*Aufbau:*

Der Aufbau ist als herkömmlichr Kanalkühler ausgeführt. Eine Besonderheit liegt aber im seitlich anliegenden Anschlusspanel. Der Edelstahldeckel schließt die Kanalstruktur ab. Darunter findet sich auf der GPU ein Vielzahl langer Kupferfinnen. Mittels eines Gummistückes wird zudem eine Reduktion der Durchströmflächer erreicht, sodass sich das Wasser hier sehr schnell über die Finnen bewegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
*Montage:*

Die Montage ist dank deutscher Anleitung mit Bebilderung recht einfach durchzuführen. Dank bereits fixierter Distanzringe und der zugeschnitten Wärmeleitpads geht die Montage äußerst schnell von Statten.

Positiv: Kein Verziehen der Grafikkarte dank Distanzringen. Distanzringe gegen Verrutschen gesichert. Wärmeleitpads bereits zugeschnitten. Unterlegscheiben schützen die Rückseite vor Kratzern auf dem PCB.

Negativ: sehr dünne Wärmeleitpads sorgen schnell für Probleme bei Verziehen der Grafikkarte (Abweichung der Spannungswandlertemperaturen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## McZonk (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD5870 OC*

*XSPC Razor 5870*

Der Razor 5870 vom englischen Wasserkühlungshersteller XSPC ist einer der günstigsten Kühler im Vergleich. Die Materialwahl fällt wie bei anderen Kühlern auch auf Kupfer und Edelstahl. Auffallend sind runde Formen des Kühlers und die eingeschraubten Anschlüsse im 1/4"-Format. Extrem weiter Abstand ermöglicht hier auch das problemlose Einschrauben von gewinkelten Anschlüssen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiterführende Infos und Bilder zum Kühler:


Spoiler



*Lieferumfang:*

Geliefert wird der Kühler in einem weißen Pappkarton. Im Inneren findet sich der Kühler beinahe "vakuumverpackt" nebst sämtlichen Zubehör vor. Positiv anzumerken ist die Wärmeleitpaste und die Überzahl an Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben. Kein anderer Hersteller legt "mehr als notwendig" bei. Somit ist hier auch das Verlieren von Schrauben oder Unterlegscheiben kein Problem - sehr gut! Anders sieht es allerdings bei der Montageanleitung aus, die es nur online auf der XSPC-Homepage gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​* Verarbeitung:*

Die Verarbeitung des Razor 5870 befindet sich auf hohem Niveau. Allerdings waren beim vorliegenden Sample die Schrauben des Edelstahldeckels teilweise nicht fest eingeschraubt, sodass nachgezogen werden musste. Ansonsten leistet sich XSPC aber keinerlei Schnitzer. Auf dem hinteren Kuper-Teil findet sich zudem ein schönes Fräsmuster, ähnlich dem des LA-Watercooled Kühlers. Das komplette Kupfer ist zudem in einem matten Ton gehalten. Die Anschlüsse und Verschlusstopfen sind verchromt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
*Aufbau:*

Der Aufbau des Kühlers fällt extrem Flach aus. Im Kupfer laufen hierbei dünne, aber breite Kupferkanäle. Die Kühlstruktur über der GPU ist als feine Kupferfinnen-Lösung ausgeführt. Es finden sich hier weniger und vor allem kürzere Finnen im Strom, als bei anderen Kühlern. Zudem ist der Weg, den das Wasser durch den Kühler nimmt, vergleichsweise kurz gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Montage:*

Für die Montage ist das Herunterladen der Anleitung von der XSPC-Homepage und damit ein Internetzugang notwendig. Anschließend ist die Montage schnell erledigt. Dank bereits fixierter Distanzringe und der zugeschnitten Wärmeleitpads geht die Montage äußerst schnell von Statten.

Positiv: Kein Verziehen der Grafikkarte dank Distanzringen. Distanzringe gegen Verrutschen gesichert. Wärmeleitpads bereits zugeschnitten. Unterlegscheiben schützen die Rückseite vor Kratzern auf dem PCB. Rams haben per Wärmeleitpaste direkten Kontakt zum Kühler.

Negativ: Montageanleitung muss erst aus dem Internet geladen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Swiftech Komodo-HD5800*

Der amerikanische Wasserkühlungsspezialist Swiftech dringt erst die letzten Jahre auf den deutschen Markt vor. So schaffen es die Amerikaner nun einen High-End-Wasserkühler für die Radeon HD58x0 recht zeitnah auf dem deutschen Markt zu launchen. Die Materialwahl fällt hierbei auf edel vernickeltes Kupfer und POM. Die zahlreichen Verschraubungen auf der Oberseite stören die sonst cleane Optik etwas.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiterführende Infos und Bilder zum Kühler:


Spoiler



*Lieferumfang:*

Geliefert wird der Kühler in einem weißen Pappkarton samt Aufkleber. Im Inneren findet sich umfangreiche Dreingaben nebst dem Kühler selbst vor. Letzterer ist gut gepolstert. Auch eine Anleitung (vier seitig!) samt umfangreicher Bebilderung fehlt nich - angesichts des hohen Kaufpreises aber ein must-be. Als Wärmeleitpaste vertraut man bei Swiftech übrigens auf eine entlabelte Artic Silver Ceramique Paste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​* Verarbeitung:*

Die Verarbeitung liegt auf sehr hohem Niveau. Die Nickelschicht auf dem Kupfer ist absolut fehlerfrei, was für eine sorgfältige Vorbereitung vor dem Vernickeln spricht. Selbst die Verschlussstopfen und beigelegten Tüllen sind edel vernickelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
*Aufbau:*

Der Swiftech Kühler weißt eine etwas größere Bauhöhe auf. Im Inneren erkennt man einige Parallelen zum amerikanischen Bruder, dem Koolance VID-AR587. Auch hier wird der Wasserstrom im POM-Deckel geführt und hat so weniger Kontakt zum Kupfer, als beispielsweise bei einem Kanalkühler. Auf der GPU findet sich eine große Anzahl an extrem feinen Finnen. Dieser Bereich ist auch von den Abmessungen her sehr großzügig ausgeführt. Den Spannungswandlerbereich überfließt das Wasser leider nicht direkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Montage:*

Die Montage gestaltet sich dank der Vorbereitung durch Swiftech sehr einfach. Gerade die bereits montierten Wärmeleitpads sparen sehr viel Arbeit. Die Montageanleitung leitet den Benutzer recht gut durch die Montage. Einzig der umständliche Umbau des Verspannkreuzes (Referenzkühler) ist etwas fordernd (Ausbau der Originalsschrauben und Federn, Austausch gegen neue Schrauben).

Positiv: Kein Verziehen der Grafikkarte dank Distanzringen. Distanzringe gegen Verrutschen gesichert. Wärmeleitpads bereits zugeschnitten und aufgeklebt. Unterlegscheiben schützen die Rückseite vor Kratzern auf dem PCB.

Negativ: Das Verspannkreuz des Originalkühlers muss erst mit viel Fingerspitzengefühl umgebaut werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Alphacool HF 38 Missouri PCGH-Edition*

In Zusammenarbeit mit PC Games Hardware hat die Braunschweiger Firma Alphacool einen Wasserkühler für die GPU entwickelt. Dieser soll heute seine Eignung für die HD 58x0 unter Beweis stellen. 

 Eins sei aber direkt angemerkt: Leider fehlen dem Missouri im Lieferumfang Kühlkörper, sodass der Anwender selbst erfinderisch werden muss um Spannungswandler und Speicher zu kühlen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiterführende Infos und Bilder zum Kühler:


Spoiler



Der HF 38 Missouri wurde bereits in einem eigenen Extreme Test ausführlichst vorgestellt: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...est-alphacool-hf38-missouri-pcgh-edition.html


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Innovatek Universal VGA-53.2*

Vom deutschen Wasserkühlungspionier Innovatek findet sich mit dem VGA-53.2 ein GPU-only-Kühler mit ins Roundup ein. Dieser passt laut Innovatek auf alle Grafikkarten mit einem Lochabstand von 53,2 mm von Loch zu Loch, was auch auf unsere HD 5870 zutrifft. Zudem soll "auch leistungsstarke Grafikkarten" kühlen können. Wir machen den Test.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiterführende Infos und Bilder zum Kühler:


Spoiler



*Lieferumfang:*

Innovatek liefert den GPU-only-Kühler in einer Blisterverpackung aus. Der Lieferumfang fällt mit zwei Schraubanschlüssen für 8x1-Schlauch und Wärmeleitpaste großzügig aus. Leider findet sich nur eine stichwortartige Anleitung auf der Verpackung. Eine bebilderte, ausführliche Montageanleitung fehlt leider.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *
Verarbeitung:*

Die Verareitung wirkt solide. Allerdings spart man sich eine Veredelung des Kupferbodens durch polieren und belässt es eim Planfräsen. Zu erwähnen ist, dass der Deckel aus Aluminium besteht und der Kühler daher nur mit einem geeigneten Korrosionsmittel eingesetzt werden darf. Ein kleines Manko.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Aufbau:*

Natürlich lassen wir es uns nicht nehmen auch hier einen Blick in den Kühler zu werfen. Die Demontage ist schnell erledigt (nur vier Schrauben zu lösen). Anschließend erwartet einen eine sehr einfach gehaltene Kühlstruktur. Genau genommen fließt das Wasser nur über den Kupferboden und wird durch drei Engstellen beschleunigt/verwirbelt. Ob diese Struktur einen Preis von fast 50 Euro rechtfertigt, sei jedem selbst überlassen. Aber eines ist klar: der Kühler wird einen hohen Durchfluss erreichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Montage:*

Die Montage ist beinahe selbsterklärend. Der Kühler kann hierbei mit den Anschlüssen in alle Richtungen montiert werden. Leider verzichtet Innovatek auf Federn, was zwangsläufig schnell ein Verkannten des Kühlers hervorruft wenn eine Schraube zu weit angezogen wird. Auch wir mussten den Kühler mehrfach montieren um einen adäquaten Sitz zu gewährleisten. 

Für alle aktuelle High-End-beschleuniger ist zudem das Kühlen der Speicher und Spannungswandler unerlässlich. Hierzu fehlt leider ein Hinweis in der Anleitung und dem User entstehen Zusatzkosten.

Positiv: Sehr schnelle Montage. Unterlegscheiben schützen die Grafikkarte vor Kratzern durch Schrauben.

Negativ: Kühler verkanntet bei Montage sehr leicht. Benutzer muss selber eine Lösung für Rams/Spannungswandler anschaffen (Zusatzkosten!).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*
Testmethodik*Um maximale Temperaturentwicklung auf GPU und Spannungswandlern der HD 5870 zu erzeugen, kommt der extrem fordernde_ Furmark v. 1.7 _von Ozone3D zum Einsatz. Zusätzlich wird die _furmark.exe in 3dmark.exe_ umbenannt, um die Drossel in Form des Catalyst-Treibers zu umgehen (Vorsicht: das kann bei luftgekühlten Grafikkarten zu Schäden führen!) Um die Unterschiede der Kühler zudem deutlicher aufzuzeigen, wird neben der Erhöhung der VPU-Spannung auf_ 1,225 Volt _(Standard: 1,162 Volt) auch die Taktraten auf _950/1.250 MHz_ gesteigert (Standard: 850 / 1.250 MHz). 

  Bei der Montage der Kühler kommt auf der VPU Noctuas NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste zum Einsatz. Auf den Speichern wird gegebenenfalls Silmore Silikonpaste verwendet.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die Lasttemperaturen der GPU und der Spannungswandler werden über das Tool GPU-Z ausgelesen. Dies erfolgt sobald der Wasserkreislauf stabil ist, das heißt die Wassertemperatur nicht mehr steigt (in etwa nach 30 Minuten). 
​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​* Testsystem*


Intel Core i7 920 @ default (HT/Speedstep disabled) - boxed Kühler

EVGA 3X SLi Classified E760

Mushkin 998696 6Gibyte DDR3-2000 CL9

Force 3D HD 5870/1G @ 950/1250 MHz; VGpu 1,225 V

Bequiet Straighpower P6 650 Watt 
offener Testaufbau

*Wasserkühlung*


Aquastream XT Ultra @ 75 Hz & Aquainlet Plexiglas

Digmesa FKHUC 70 Durchfluss Sensor
HWLabs SR1 240 Radiator + 2 Yate Loon D12SL (12 Volt)
13/10mm TFC Schlauch
13/10 Verschraubungen 3x gerade / 3x 90°-Winkel

reines destilliertes Wasser 
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

*Messungen*

*GPU-Temperaturen*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​In diesem Kapitel ist die Überlegenheit des einzigen Düsenkühlers dieses Vergleichs, dem HF 38 Missouri von Alphacool deutlich erkennbar. Bei den Kanalkühlern kann sich der EK Waterblock mit seiner massiven Kühlstruktur an die Spitze setzen. Die beiden Pendanten aus dem Hause Aqua Computer liefern trotz ihrer extrem flachen Bauweise ebenfalls eine gute Leistung ab. Auf selben Niveau spielt übrigens auch die Lösung unserer beiden Hobbybastler Lehni und Klutten. Hier bedarf es noch etwas Finetuning was den Kontakt Kühler/GPU anbelangt. Koolance kann leider garnicht überzeugen und liegt abgeschlagen auf dem vorletzen Platz. Innovateks VGA-53.2 vermag es auch noch, den Chip auf Temperatur zu halten, eine Glanzleistung liefert er aber mit über 15k Differenz nicht ab.
-----------------------
 UPDATE 02.01.2010:
-----------------------
Der XSPC Razor 5870 schafft bei den GPU-Temperaturen leider keine neuen Rekorde und landet schlussendlich nur auf dem vorletzen Platz. Angesichts der geringen Temperaturen auf der GPU ist es so oder so ratsam primär die Spannungswandler im Auge zu behalten. 

Watercools GPU-X³ markiert klar die Spitze und schafft es dank feiner Struktur auf Platz 1 und schlägt sogar den Düsenkühler aus dem Hause Alphacool.
-----------------------
 UPDATE 26.01.2010:
-----------------------
Der Komodo-HD5800 aus dem Hause Swiftech schafft es dank seiner fein und sehr umfangreich ausgestalteten Struktur auf den ersten Platz. Eine herausragende Kühlleistung.​*Spannungswandler-Temperaturen*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Bei den Spannungswandlern können wir nur die Komplettkühler untersuchen, da die Kühlung bei den GPU-only-Kühlern vom Nutzer abhängt (Belüftung, Art der Kühlkörper, etc.) 

Auch in diesem Kapitel schafft es der EK Waterblock an die Spitze. Nur 44 Kelvin Differenz zwischen Wasser und Spannungswandlertemperaturen sind beeindruckend. Auf den Fersen des EK Waterblocks folgt schon der Eigenbaukühler aus dem Hause LA-Watercooled. Aqua Computer schafft ebenfalls recht gute Werte und hat die Spannungswandler auch bei derart hohen Taktraten noch unter Kontrolle. Koolance hat seinem Kühler leider ein minderwertiges Wärmeleitpad beigelegt. Das Ergebnis sind rund 105°C auf den Phasen und damit verbunden der letzte Platz mit fast 80 Kelvin Differenz zwischen Wasser- und VDDC-Temperatur.
-----------------------
 UPDATE 02.01.2010:
-----------------------
Beide neu getesten Kühler ordnen sich im vorderen Drittel des Testfeldes ein. Zu beachten ist allerdings, dass der Watercool-Kühler hier dank Durchschnittswerten etwas besser da steht, als es die Messungen belegen. In der Realität wichen die Phasen-Temperaturen hier sehr stark voneinander ab. Daran ist sicherlich das sehr dünne Wärmeleitpad schuld, das Höhendifferenzen oder eine verspannte Karte nicht ausgleichen kann.

Der XSPC-Kühler überzeugte mit absolut einheitlichen Temperaturen, die sich ebenfalls sehen lassen können.
-----------------------
 UPDATE 26.01.2010:
-----------------------
Der Nachzügler patzt leider bei den Spannungswandlertemperaturn: Hier ist der Bereich leider nur vom Wasser überflossen und ein weiterer Weg aus Kupfer liegt zwischen Hitzequelle und kühlendem Nass. Das Niveau ist daher etwas schlechter als das der beiden Aquacomputer-Konkurrenten.​*Durchfluss*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Wie zu erwarten setzt sich Innovateks Lösung hier an die Spitze. Um so beeindruckender, dass mit wenigen Litern pro Stunde weniger bereits der EK-Waterblock- und LA-Watercooled-Kühler folgen. Auch Alphacools GPU-only Kühler kann trotz Düsenstruktur noch mithalten. Die beiden Kandidaten aus dem Hause Aqua Computer weisen bauartbeding (_extrem_ flache Bauweise) einen leicht geringeren Durchfluss auf. Schlusslicht: Leider der gleichzeitig teuerste Kühler - der Vertreter aus dem Hause Koolance.
-----------------------
 UPDATE 02.01.2010:
-----------------------
Der XSPC Razor 5870 schafft trotz der geringen Bauhöhe sehr gute Durchflusswerte. Watercools GPU-X³ ist deutlich restriktiver und landet in Regionen der Aquagratix Pendanten.
-----------------------
 UPDATE 26.01.2010:
-----------------------
Beim Durchfluss kann sich Swiftechs Spross im Mittelfeld einordnen.​
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*Alle sieben getesteten Kühler schaffen es die HD 5870 auch mit starkem OC und Spannungserhöhung in unserem absoluten Horrorszenario kühl zu halten. Herausragend zeigt sich hierbei der EK Waterblock, der klarer Leistungssieger ist. Den zweiten Platz kann sich der vernickelte Aquagratix aus dem A-C-Shop sichern, der nebst einer guten Leistung bei der Optik und beim Preis überzeugen kann. Koolance hat das stimmigste Paket aus Verarbeitung und Lieferumfang geschnürt, kann aber bei der Leistung nicht hunderprotzentig überzeugen. Angesichts des Preises sollte man sich hier seine Gedanken machen.

Die beiden GPU-only-Kühler sind ein klarer Fall für Bastler. Hier ist der HF 38 Missouri PCGH-Edition klar zu empfehlen. Er bietet die beste Kühlung - zumindest auf der GPU. Die Spannungswandler überlässt der Hersteller leider gänzlich dem Anwender. Innovatek bietet für einen recht hohen Preis eine puristische Lösung. Für Mainstream-Grafikkarten eine denkbare Alternative.

Ein Satz natürlich auch noch zum LA-Watercooled Kühler. Wer auf der Suche nach etwas Individuellem ist (eigene Gravuren sind hier möglich), sollte sich mit einer PN an Klutten wenden. Der Kühler vereint ausgezeichnete Leistung mit bester Verarbeitung und spielt einen Tick über den Aqua Computer Vertretern. Eine offizielle Wertung bekommt er als nicht kommerziell erwerbbarer Kühler allerdings nicht. Ein Lob kann man dennoch aussprechen: Gut gemacht ihr Beiden!
(Für die, die es interessiert: Wäre es ein Serienkühler kämen wir bei etwa* 89% *Gesamtwertung zum Stehen).

-----------------------
 UPDATE 02.01.2010:
-----------------------

_Da sich mit dem entsprechenden Watercool- und XSPC-Kühler *nachträglich* noch zwei weitere Testkandidaten eingefunden haben, wurde die Ergebnistabelle erweitert. Bereits vergebene Pokale wurden nicht zurückgezogen. _

Watercool schafft es mit dem GPU-X³ 58X0 bei der GPU-Temperatur sogar den Düsenkühler von Alphacool auf die Plätze zu verweisen. Leider wies das vorliegende Sample bei den Spannungswandlern Schwächen auf, da diese sehr unterschiedlich warm wurden. In der Mitte bestand schlechter Kontakt und außen sehr guter Kontakt - Ein Tribut an das ultradünne Wärmeleitpad. Im Schnitt kann er dennoch überzeugen und sichert sich auch mit mittleren Durchflusswerten den zweiten Platz in diesem Roundup, denn Lieferumfang und Montage überzeugen.

Der Razor 5870 aus dem Hause XSPC ist der Preis/Leistungs-Tipp schlecht hin. Zwar schafft er bei der GPU-Temperatur keine Rekorde, kann aber bei den deutlich wichtigeren Spannungswandlertemperaturen und dem Durchfluss auf voller Linie überzeugen. Die Montage fällt auch einfach - wenn man denn einen Internetanschluss zu Hand hat um sich die Gebrauchsanleitung online herunterzuladen. Final schafft es der Kühler dennoch auf Platz 3 und liegt nur ganz knapp hinter dem Watercool-Kühler.

  -----------------------
 UPDATE 26.01.2010:
-----------------------

_Da sich mit dem Wiftech-Kühler *nachträglich* noch ein weiterer Testkandidaten eingefunden habt, wurde die Ergebnistabelle erweitert. Bereits vergebene Pokale wurden nicht zurückgezogen. _

 Swiftech landet mit dem Komodo-HD5800 auf einem sehr soliden Platz im Mittelfeld. Zwar ist der Anschaffungspreis mit rund 95 Euro sehr hoch, aber die Austattung des Kühlers ist einsame Spitze. Auch die Verarbeitung liegt auf sehr hohem Niveau. Bei der GPU-Temperatur schafft es der Kühler gar auf Platz Eins - ein Resultat der tollen Struktur im Innern. Bei der Spannungswandlertemperatur schwächelt der Komodo leider. Auch der Durchfluss ist nur Mittelfeld.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Ein herzliches Dankeschön an dieser Stelle an Caseking für die Unterstützung beim Testsystem. Ebenfalls ein Dankeschön für die Noctua  NT-H1-Wärmeleitpaste nach Österreich.*​


----------



## McZonk (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD5870 OC*

Bilderpost


----------



## McZonk (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD5870 OC*

Bilderpost


----------



## McZonk (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD5870 OC*

Bilderpost die Xte


----------



## McZonk (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD5870 OC*

Bilder Bilder


----------



## McZonk (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD5870 OC*

noch mehr Bilder


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD5870 OC*

Bilderpost


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD5870 OC*

noch mehr Bilder


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD5870 OC*

Bilderpost


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD5870 OC*

Das is ne Menge Holz


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD5870 OC*

einer geht noch (oder nochn paar mehr)


----------



## McZonk (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD5870 OC*

vorletzter Bilderspeicher


----------



## McZonk (27. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD5870 OC*

*Hier gehts zum eigentlichen Anfang*
(für Scrollfaule)​


----------



## McZonk (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Und los gehts: Viel Spass beim Lesen!

Nochmals ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle Unterstützer dieses Reviews. Ohne Euch wäre es nicht möglich gewesen


----------



## Klutten (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Gratulation Herr Zonk. Ich habe die letzten Tage im internen Bereich ja schon fast Mitleid gehabt mit dir. ^^

Das Review ist gewohnt umfangreich und mit tollen Bildern gepflastert. Was mich persönlich freut, ist das erfreulicherweise gute Abschneiden unseres Kühlers. Das wird sicher auch lehni freuen, denn der erledigt ja den Großteil der Fräsarbeit. Da sieht man mal schön, wozu ein Hobby gut sein kann -> große Hersteller ärgern. 

In diesem Atemzug ist es natürlich nur fair zu erwähnen, dass du überhaupt so nett warst, unseren "nicht kommerziellen" Kühler mit in die Auswahl der großen Hersteller aufzunehmen. Die Ergebnisse konnte ich fast nicht mehr erwarten und wie bereits gesagt, überrascht und freut mich das gute Abschneiden des Kühlers aus unsrerer - wie du die ja immer so schön nennst - LA-Custom-Schmiede.

Munter bleiben und gönn dir ein paar ruhige Tage.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Hammer Test hast du da raus gehauen 
hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen.

Großes Lob dafür & vor allem die viele Arbeit


----------



## Infin1ty (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Super Test, und dank dir weiß ich, welchen Kühler
ich für meine 5850 verwenden werde


----------



## der8auer (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Genales Review  Respekt!

Der Innovatek ist echt grottig


----------



## Icke&Er (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Eines der besten Reviews das ich hier je gelesen habe! Echt Hut ab
Schade das ich keine 5xxx habe, sonst hätte ich jetzt gewusst welchen Kühler ich nehmen kann!

MFG


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Spreche aus Lob und Anerkennung!


----------



## Joel:D (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Spreche aus Lob und Anerkennung!



dito


----------



## Taitan (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Super Test! Kaufentscheidung ist gefallen!


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Toller Test. 

Wird der Watercool GPU-X³ für die HD5870/5850 und der GPU-X² inc Umrüstkit für die HD 5870 auch noch nachträglich getestet?


----------



## McZonk (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wird der Watercool GPU-X³ für die HD5870/5850 und der GPU-X² inc Umrüstkit für die HD 5870 auch noch nachträglich getestet?


Lass es mich so sagen: Es ist in Planung 

@ALL: danke fürs Lob. Das war wirklich ein A*** voll Arbeit  Ich brauch vor dem Update jetzt auch erstmal etwas Pause.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Wirklich ein sehr schönes Roundup, und noch mal gratulation zu den 89% an Klutten und Lehni bei dem selbstgebautem.


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Ein Richtig schöner Test denn du da gemacht hast, da sind sehr schöne Kühler dabei. Der Kühler von Klutten ist nicht grade übel wenn ich eine HD5870 hätte und eine Wakü will würde ich denn von Klutten, Forum Zusammenhalt.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Meinen vollen Respekt, tolle Arbeit.
vielleicht sollte ich ek doch noch eine chance für wasserkühler geben 

ps: ich gehe nicht davon aus das der ek 5870 kühler auf die 5770 passt oder?
müsste ich später nicht nen neuen wasserkühler kaufen XD.


----------



## Dr.House (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Super tolles Review Chris   Steckt ne Menge Arbeit darin .

EK auf Platz 1 war klar. Inno grotten schlecht (keine Überraschung)

Der Klutten Kühler sieht top aus und hat vergleichbare Leistung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



> ps: ich gehe nicht davon aus das der ek 5870 kühler auf die 5770 passt oder?


Warum sollte er auch? Der passt nicht mal auf die HD 5850. Aber EK hat nen Kühler extra für die HD5770.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Vielleicht kauf ich den, mal sehen ob ek seine schlechte erfahrung bei mir wieder wet machen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Hat Inno das typische Verwirbelungskonzept aufgegeben 



McZonk schrieb:


> Lass es mich so sagen: Es ist in Planung



*drauf freu*
Aber du solltest dir abgewöhnen, sowas in Threads zu packen. Arbeit dieser Qualität vertickt man an Thilo


----------



## McZonk (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *drauf freu*
> Aber du solltest dir abgewöhnen, sowas in Threads zu packen. Arbeit dieser Qualität vertickt man an Thilo


Der war gut *g* Danke Ruyven. Na es wäre was für die Extreme_ gewesen_...


----------



## max00 (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Wahnsinns Review - für mich zwar mangels Wakü eig uninteressant aber trotzdem ein riesiges Lob meinerseits!


----------



## nemetona (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Feines Review 

es ist beachtlich wie gut der LA Kühler bei den Kühlleistungs- und dem Durchflusswerten mit den Kühllösungen der Hersteller mit langjährigen Erfahrungen im Kühlerbau mithält.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



nemetona schrieb:


> Feines Review
> 
> es ist beachtlich wie gut der LA Kühler bei den Kühlleistungs- und dem Durchflusswerten mit den Kühllösungen der Hersteller mit langjährigen Erfahrungen im Kühlerbau mithält.



ich hätte eher gedacht vom aussehen der kühlstrucktur das der la kühler besser kühlt.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

aaaa klutten stellt wakü teile her GooILL
das ist hammer respekt klutten.
und du bietest sogar an die wakü teile nach wunsch zu gravieren 
und die kühlleistung ist auch super...besser als das von innvatec

edit:
super test zonk.


----------



## totovo (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

dein Test war sehr aufschlussreich! danke dafür!

aber mich würden trotzdem die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler bei den GPU-only Kühlern interessieren, da ich den Kauf eines solchen vorziehe..

danke schon mal im Voraus

mfg


----------



## zcei (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Hmm. WaKüs für HD5870 
Das klingt gut. Werd ich wohl doch noch mal über WaKü nachdenken. 
Sprengt nur meinen Preisrahmen um knappe 150€  Mal schauen was Weihnachten so bringt.

Aber auf jeden Fall nen Hammer Review. Hätte wirklich gut in nen Extreme gepasst. Schade dass die nicht so oft rauskommt 

MfG zcei


----------



## Namaker (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Grandioser Test 
Hab ich mich also für den richtigen Kühler entschieden.


----------



## Ibatz! (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Gutes Review 
Da ich momentan auch eine WaKü und den Kauf einer HD5870 plane kommt das Review ja wie gerufen


----------



## hotfirefox (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Es gutes Review, hat spass gemacht zu lesen!
Der LA Kühler ist ja auch richtig schnieke, fehlen nur noch die Watercool und dann ists perfekt


----------



## Xylezz (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Super Test 

Danke Zonk  Jetzt weiß ich das ich aufn Update von Klutten und Lehni warte das auf die hd5850 passt :>


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

1A+ 
Sehr interessant das ganze, und außerdem zeigt sich mal wieder, dass das teuerste nicht unbedingt das beste sein muss (Koolance...). Außerdem sehr informativ.

Ich persönlich besitze (noch) eine HD4870x2 unter Wasser, werde diese aber wohl bald durch eine 5970@Wakü ersetzen. Wie wärs mit einem Review zu den 5970er Kühlern (falls mal welche rauskommen ) ?

Ach Übrigens, Gratz zur Main


----------



## Sesfontain (28. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Super test 
Bald machst du noch xTc Konkurrenz


----------



## inc1 (29. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

ich habe eine Powercolor LCS HD 5870

da ist die EK Wakü drauf.

Die ist ja richtig Top ,na PRIMA.

Hab auch gute Temps.

Idle 38°   Last 50°


----------



## UnnerveD (29. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Net schlecht Herr Specht - gute Review 

Nach dem Test bin ich ein wenig "traurig" keinen LA-Kühler geordert zu haben - dennoch macht der AqugrafX ein gute Figur (auch bei meiner 5850).


mfG


----------



## godtake (29. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Wahnsinnsarbeit!
Von euch allen 3! Dem ehrwürdigen Tester und natürlich Klutten und Lehni! So langsam kann ich's nimmer erwarten, dass die 5870 endlich kommt und dass Klutten endlich sagt: "Here it is!"


----------



## McZonk (29. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



totovo schrieb:


> aber mich würden trotzdem die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler bei den GPU-only Kühlern interessieren, da ich den Kauf eines solchen vorziehe..


Das kommt vollkommen drauf an, wie du kühlst. Mit den hier gezeigten massiven Kühlkörpern war ein Betrieb nur mit direkt davor gestelltem 80mm Lüfter (rund 3.000 UPM / ca. 90°C) möglich. Ein langsam drehender 120mm war mit rund 110°C zu viel des Guten.

Es bleibt aber zu erwähnen, dass wir hier ein absolutes Worst-Case-Szenario haben, das in der Form im normalen Betrieb nicht vorkommt. Im normalen Betrieb sollten also ähnliche Kühlkörper mit einem leisen 120mm dicke reichen. (Ich orientiere mich aber immer am Worst-Case)
*
@all: danke fürs Lob!*


----------



## totovo (29. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



McZonk schrieb:


> Das kommt vollkommen drauf an, wie du kühlst. Mit den hier gezeigten massiven Kühlkörpern war ein Betrieb nur mit direkt davor gestelltem 80mm Lüfter (rund 3.000 UPM / ca. 90°C) möglich. Ein langsam drehender 120mm war mit rund 110°C zu viel des Guten.
> 
> Es bleibt aber zu erwähnen, dass wir hier ein absolutes Worst-Case-Szenario haben, das in der Form im normalen Betrieb nicht vorkommt. Im normalen Betrieb sollten also ähnliche Kühlkörper mit einem leisen 120mm dicke reichen. (Ich orientiere mich aber immer am Worst-Case)
> *
> @all: danke fürs Lob!*




oke danke für die Info!
dann werd ich mich wohl doch wieder nach nem Komplett-Kühler umschauen!


----------



## McZonk (29. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Ein Komplettkühler gibt dir bei der Karte (wie im übrigen bei allen aktuellen High-End-Beschleunigern) jedenfalls ein besseres Gefühl, ja. 



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem Review zu den 5970er Kühlern (falls mal welche rauskommen ) ?



 Wenn ich eine Karte bekomme, kann man darüber nachdenken. Wobei das wohl weniger Leute interessieren dürfte und mit diesen Ergebnissen korrelieren sollte.


----------



## lehni (29. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Auch ich gratuliere zum hervorragenden Review. 

Sehr detailliert, mit sehr guten Bildern. 

Das unser Kühler so gut mithalten konnte, freut mich natürlich auch. 
Das "Feintuning" wurde auch schon umgesetzt, sodass er noch besser funktionieren sollte.


----------



## steinschock (29. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*


Schöner Test,

der Koolance enttäuscht am meisten,
der LA ist echt beeindruckend


----------



## Brzeczek (30. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Thx für denn Test, da weiß ich schon mal welche ich mir zulegen werde wenn ich mir eine 5870 kaufen werde


----------



## RomeoJ (30. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Moinsen,

ich lese das jetzt erst...richtig schöner Test...danke Euch...

BTW:

@klutten...dann fehlt mir noch 2x der Pappkarton als Zubehör...*fg..


----------



## Barney Stinson (30. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Schöner Test! 
Vielen Dank, hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen!


----------



## Klutten (30. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



RomeoJ schrieb:


> @klutten...dann fehlt mir noch 2x der Pappkarton als Zubehör...*fg..


Du oller Afghane... 

...ich habe dir die Dinger montiert und eigenhändig nach Hause gebracht. Und weil du eine Tasse Kaffee gesponsort hast, war ich dir sogar beim Einbau behilflich.  Und dann noch einen Karton, als neeeee. So einen Luxus gibt es nur für die Zonksche Testwerkstatt. ^^


----------



## RomeoJ (30. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Das stimmt, ohkai, dadurch das du einen excellenten Home-Service gemacht hast, kann ich gerade noch von dem Papkarton und Folie absehen... 

...nur noch 5 Tage...dann bin ich endlich wieder DEUTSCHER.... 

grtz


----------



## scamps (30. November 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Super Review!

Und fast noch besser: Der Kühler von Klutten und Lehni! Hut ab!


----------



## gharbi_sam (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

@ McZonk

Hab endlich ein bisschen zeit gehabt um in ruhe dieses roundup durchzulesen, und kann nur sagen echt geniales und ausfuehrlisches review  !

Ich wuerde dich beten mehr von diesen tollen reviews zu schreiben wenn ich nicht wuesste wie viel arbeit und stress dahinter steckt ...

Schade nur dass ich keine HD58x0 habe, es sollte sich vielleicht bald aendern, wer weiss (weihnachten )

Und herzlischen glueckwunch an Klutten und Lehni zu den 89% : Ist ein echt schickes kuehler geworden , und auch die kuehlleistung ueberzeugt !


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

HI!

Prima review; hast damit einige geschlagen.....

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch an Klutten und Lehni: verdient!
Mann beachte: Mit 89% hätten _haben _die beiden 'Hobbybastler' die etablierten Hersteller ganz schön naß gemacht (das eine Prozent zu EK ist auch noch zu schaffen...)

Hat nur einen Nachteil: wenn das allgemein bekannt wird, können sich die Beiden vor Anfragen nicht mehr retten......
Ich weiß jedenfalls, wo mein 5870er Kühler herkommen wird......

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

sehr schöne Review!!   Wäre doch was für die PCGH-Printausgabe


----------



## Nucleus (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Entschuldige bitte, falls ich es im Thread überlesen habe...

Wirst Du das Lineup um den neuen *Watercool-Kühler* erweitern?

Würde mich nämlich interessieren wie der im Vergleich zum EK abschneidet.


----------



## McZonk (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Aber sicher. Watercool, XSPC und Swiftech sind noch auf dem Weg


----------



## team-o-see (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

hallo, habe jetzt beim überfliegen und mit SuFu nix gefunden - aber hat vllt jemand bilder zu der demontage des original-kühlers oder zumindest tipps die man beachten muss (ist es so omständlich wie bei der gtx280 mit angeklippster backplate.. usw.)

wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## McZonk (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

dazu gibts nen super Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4k6-sEAhiY


----------



## team-o-see (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

super, danke dir!!

das geht ja hammer einfach - kein vergleich zur gtx280


----------



## emazemc (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

@ pchonk hast du denn schon in etwas nen termin wann die restlichen 3 kühler eintreffen? mich würde shcon interessieren wie die so im vergleich abschneiden.

bin schon ganz heiß drauf


----------



## McZonk (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



emazemc schrieb:


> @ pchonk



Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass du mich damit meinst 
Ich denke mit den Ergebnissen ist auf jedenfall noch vor Weihnachten zu rechnen - When it`s done


----------



## emazemc (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

@McZonk

ja ich meinte dich.. is mir auch gerade etwas peinlich

kommt nich mehr vor....irgendwie total verlesen.

Ja bin auf jedenfall gespannt wie das Watercool ding abschneiden wird. Jetzt da der aquagratix für die 5850 quasi über nacht 10€ teurer geworden ist. ist der keine richtige alternative mehr. da lege ich denke ich lieber nochmal 5€ drauf und hole mir nen ek oder watercool


----------



## derLordselbst (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Beeindruckender Test!

Außer einem 5-jährigen Test auf Dauerhaltbarkeit hast Du wirklich jede Information geliefert, die man sich wünscht und dazu auch noch ansprechend formuliert und fotografiert.

...und den Dauerhaltbarkeitstest erwarte ich nicht wirklich.^^


----------



## McZonk (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Vielen Dank!



derLordselbst schrieb:


> ...und den Dauerhaltbarkeitstest erwarte ich nicht wirklich.^^


Da fehlen mir ehrlich gesagt auch die sieben HD 5870 und sieben Teststände


----------



## McZonk (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Es gibt Nachschub in Form des


Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X3 5870
XSPC Razor 5870



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​Wieder mal ein Dankeschön an Aquatuning für die rasche Zustellung


----------



## Xylezz (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Dann mal auf auf, testen 
Bin gespannt ob der Heatkiller den ersten Platz belegt


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

@McZonk wäre es möglich das du auch Fotos vom inneren des WC Kühlers machst?


----------



## McZonk (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Siehst du einen Kühler im Review, der nicht von Innen begutachtet worden ist?  Eilt es dir arg? Dann kann ich dir morgen schonmal was reinstellen.


----------



## Xylezz (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Es eilt nicht arg, ich lese deine Tests einfach gerne :>


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

@McZonk öhhmmm hatte wohl vergessen mir mal wieder die Spiler anzusehen.  Aber nö es eilt nicht, da ich ja "jetzt" weis das Fotos kommen werden.


----------



## McZonk (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Neues Jahr, neue Bilder.


----------



## McZonk (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Noch mehr Bilder


----------



## McZonk (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Ich hab noch ein paar


----------



## McZonk (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Ich bin auch noch ein Bilderpost


----------



## McZonk (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

*Update abgeschlossen.*

* Es befinden sich nun ganze neun Kühler im Vergleich.*​ 
Nochmals ein Dankeschön an Aquatuning für die problemlose Bereitstellung.


----------



## h_tobi (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

...und ein Dankeschön an dich für diesen schönen Test.
Da ich mir eine 58x0 holen will und später noch auf Wakü umrüste ist dieser Test für mich genial.


----------



## lemon (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Danke Zonk.

Saubere Arbeit, echt. Jeder hier im Forum weiß, was das für eine Arbeit ist einen solch umfangreichen Artikel zu schreiben, zu erarbeiten und zu realisieren.
Du hast bestimmt lange gebraucht den Artikel fertig zu stellen.

Danke an dich dafür. 

Lieber Gruß
lemon


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

@McZonk weisst du ob es biem Heatkiller egal ist wenn man Ein- und Auslass vertauscht, also Temperatur mäßig?


----------



## McZonk (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Du meinst weil bei der ersten Charge noch ein IN/OUT zu finden war, right?

Angesichts der Struktur behaupte ich jetzt mal dass das vollkommen egal ist.
Getestet habe ich es aber nicht. Aber ich wenn du dir das Innere anschaust ist es vollkommen egal, von welcher Seite die Feinstruktur durchströmt wird, da symmetrisch (ebenso wie Ein- und Auslass).


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



> Du meinst weil bei der ersten Charge noch ein IN/OUT zu finden war, right?


Yes. Waren bestimmt noch "alte" Terminals.



> Angesichts der Struktur behaupte ich jetzt mal dass das vollkommen egal ist.
> Getestet habe ich es aber nicht. Aber ich wenn du dir das Innere anschaust ist es vollkommen egal, von welcher Seite die Feinstruktur durchströmt wird, da symmetrisch (ebenso wie Ein- und Auslass).


Das dachte ich mir auch. Habe nur keien Ahnung von Stömungen und so.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Ich sehe grad dass der Alphacool HF38 relativ gut bei der Kühlleistung abschneidet.
Würde der auch für eine HD4870 in Frage kommen? Ich hab die HD4870 mit diesem verkürzten XFX PCB, da passt leider kein normaler Wasserkühler drauf... 

Und ja, ich weiß dass der Speicher und die Spawas zusätzliche Kühlung benötigen... ^^


----------



## Monsterclock (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Ja passt, kannst ja mal den verlickten Thread im Spoiler lesen


----------



## McZonk (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Der Test wäre nicht perfekt, wenn er nicht alle auf dem Markt befindlichen Kühler unter die Lupe nehmen würde... Deshalb gibt es mal wieder Nachschub .

Swiftech Komodo HD5800


----------



## Nucleus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Sieht schon mal sehr schick aus 

Bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse...


----------



## h_tobi (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Dann mal ran an den Feind, bin auf´s Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Monsterclock (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Hey McZonk hast du eigentlich auch vor den WK GPU-X² zu testen, ein Vergleich zum X³ würde ich spannend finden.


----------



## McZonk (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Hey McZonk hast du eigentlich auch vor den WK GPU-X² zu testen, ein Vergleich zum X³ würde ich spannend finden.


das hatte ich leider nicht vorgesehen und würde nach dem Swiftech den Test auch gerne abschließen um mich dann auch auf das ein oder andere Stück Hardware zu stürzen.


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Schade, hatte noch auf den Bitspower gehofft, spiele mit dem Gedanken den zu Importieren (schwacher Dollar ftw)


----------



## McZonk (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Du sagst es ja selbst: "importieren". Das heißt, dass sich auch für mich nur der Weg über den Hersteller selbst anbietet, was lange dauert und ich kann das Testsystem derzeit leider nicht so lange im dem aktuellen Aufbau belassen... stay tuned 

Den Swiftech werde ich dieses Wochenende einpflegen.


----------



## Xylezz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Die Hoffnung stirbt nie ^.^


----------



## Nucleus (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Du kannst das Teil ja importieren und dann direkt zu Zonk schicken, damit er es testet


----------



## Xylezz (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Und wenn das Ding mist ist sitz ich auf nem sau teuren Kühler fest der nichts taugt aber gut aussieht ^^


----------



## h_tobi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Dann schickste den zu Klutten, der macht dann nen Superkühler draus.


----------



## Xylezz (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Dann kann ich gleich einen bei Klutten ordern


----------



## h_tobi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Macht ja auch Sinn.


----------



## Nucleus (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Da gibts ja auch schon nen Test von


----------



## Xylezz (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Der ist nur leider noch nicht angepasst an die HD5850 :<


----------



## Cypis (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Xylezz, there's a solution - buy a 5870 
I was looking for the 5850/5870 at first, but then I decided to buy 5870;
now I have to find a way to fit it all in small cube case...

Thanks once again, McZonk, for this roundup.


----------



## Marvin82 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Super RoundUp McZonck 
Hat mir bei der Kaufentscheidung sehr geholfen!
Hab den EK gekauft und bin mehr als zufrieden
Ich habe nur diese nicht Vertrauens erweckenden WLP gegen andere getauscht!
Nu macht sie im Furmark 34Grad An der GPU und 50Grad an den Spawas bei Stock VCore und 1Ghz GPU clock
Weiter so 
Gruß Marvin
Edit: Bei 25Grad Wassertemperatur


----------



## McZonk (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Hey Marvin, danke . Freut mich btw dich auch gerade hier so aktiv zu sehen!

Für alle Neugierigen: Der Swiftech ist durch und hat mit die besten GPU-Temperaturen hervorgebracht. Angesichts der perfekten Pinstruktur im Inneren aber auch kein Wunder. Die Spawas schwächeln leider. Das Update werde ich morgen oder Montag einpflegen.

Kleiner Teaser:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Nucleus (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Die Kühlerseite sieht hervorragend aus... aber auf dem POM sind mir zu viele Nieten.


----------



## h_tobi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Würden evtl dünnere Wärmepads bei den Kühlern der Spawas was bringen?
Solltest du dann mal testen, wie stark die eingedrückt werden.
Dünnere transportieren die Wärme ja besser ab, am besten wäre Paste, dafür
sieht mir der Boden aber zu eben aus.


----------



## gharbi_sam (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Würden evtl dünnere Wärmepads bei den Kühlern der Spawas was bringen?
> Solltest du dann mal testen, wie stark die eingedrückt werden.
> Dünnere transportieren die Wärme ja besser ab, am besten wäre Paste, dafür
> sieht mir der Boden aber zu eben aus.



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kommt der spawakuehlungsproblem davon das die nicht gleich hoch sind, sprich wuerden duennere waermepads das problem nicht loesen sondern schlimmer machen oder irre ich mich 

Paste waere natuerlich viel besser, wenn dieses "problem" nicht waere...


----------



## h_tobi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Kommt drauf an, wie weit die Pads gedrückt werden.
Simd 2mm drauf, werden aber etwas mehr als 1mm zusammengedrückt,
wären meiner Meinung nach 1mm Pads besser, die nur ein paar 10tel 
zusammengedrückt werden. 
So kann die Wärme schneller abgeführt werden.


----------



## Nucleus (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Ich glaube, ehrlich gesagt, dass das nicht viel Unterschied macht...


----------



## gharbi_sam (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

@ h_tobi

Logisch gesehen koenntest du recht haben, bis einer einen vergleichstest macht (also 1mm gegen 2mm) werden wir es wohl nie erfahren...

@ Nucleus

Naja wenn mann die temperaturunterschiede zwischen den spawas sieht koennte es durschaus was bringen wenn mann einen "vernuenftigen" kontakt zum spawas schaffen koennte, also wenn die hoehenunterschiede ausgeglischen sind


----------



## Nucleus (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Vielleicht denken wir auch nur zu kompliziert, und es gibt schlichtweg schlechtere und bessere WLPs?


----------



## KingPiranhas (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



> und es gibt schlichtweg schlechtere und bessere WLPs?


ja gibt es. 

*EDIT:* Bedenkt die Spawa Temps sind nur so hoch weil die Furmark.exe umbenannt wurde. In Games oder Programmen werden die nicht so heiss.


----------



## McZonk (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

KingPiranhas hat das schon richtig erfasst! Beim nächsten Roundup wird es neben den Extreme-Werten auch welche aus der Praxis geben, was das Testfeld dann zwangsweise deutlich zusammenrücken lässt.

Dünnere Wärmeleitpads können definitiv etwas bringen. Allerdings ist auch der Kühleraufbau entscheidend. Wenn das Wasser dicht an den Spawas vorbei fließt, ist die Temperatur meist auch noch besser. Dünnere Pads wären sicherlich ei Upgrade, aber definitiv zu gefährlich, da der Hersteller diese ja als Höhenausgleich nutzt. Die Dicke hat hier definitiv ihren "Sinn".


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Das ist mir schon klar, die Höhe müsste also für jede 
Graka individuell angepasst werden. 
Nur ist mir schon aufgefallen, das einige Pads extrem
tief eingedrückt sind. Die Hersteller machen es sich in
der Masse natürlich einfach, dickes drauf und fertig ist.

Gibt es denn für die Pads eine Empfehlung welche gut / schlecht sind?
Ich werde wohl demnächst welche brauchen, da ich
eine Wakü auf Lukü umbauen will, da die Wakü noch nicht 
fertig ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Oft wird bei Wärmeleitpads der Wärmeleitwert angegeben.

Je nach Kühler würde ich mir da aber auch nicht zuviel erhoffen:
Die Temperatur an den Spannungswandlern hängt ab von
- dem Wärmeübergang Chip<->Pad
- der Wärmeleitung durch <0,5mm Pad (in zusammengedrücktem Zustand)
- dem Wärmeübergang Pad<->Kupfer
- der Wärmeleitung durch teilweise 2-4cm Kupfer (abhängig davon, wo der Übergang ans Wasser erfolgt - die erst beste Stelle bietet ja meist eine sehr kleine Oberfläche)
- dem Wärmeübergang Kupfer<->Wasser

Das Pad mag da auf den ersten Blick als Flaschenhals erscheinen, aber ich denke nicht, dass 20-30% Verbesserung bei Punkt 2 das Gesamtsystem radikal leistungsfähiger machen.


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Das ist ja das Problem, bisher hat noch niemand so einen Test gemacht.
Der Wärmeleitungskoeffizient ist natürlich ausschlaggebend.
Die große Frage ist nur, wie die Dicke den Wärmetransport beeinflusst.

Ich werde jedenfalls versuchen beim Umbau der Karte möglichst dünne 
Pads mit guter Wärmeleitung zu nutzen.


----------



## Klutten (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Wie stark sich das in etwa bemerkbar macht, sagt dir schon die Einheit der zu berechnenden Größe, wo man ja auf Meter zurück greift..

Wenn man die Wirksamkeit von Pads ermitteln will, muss man die Fläche und deren Dicke betrachten. Nimm mal einen Speicherbaustein als Beispiel: Größe = ~16 x 12 mm = 0,000192 m²
Diesen Wert teilst du durch die Dicke und erhältst folgende Ergebnisse...

Für ein 2mm-Pad ~0,096 -> mit einem sehr guten Pad 5 W/m²K -> 0,48 W/K
Für ein 1mm-Pad ~0,192 -> mit einem sehr guten Pad 5 W/m²K -> 0,96 W/K
Für ein 0,5mm-Pad ~0,384 -> mit einem sehr guten Pad 5 W/m²K -> 1,92 W/K

Eine Differenz ist natürlich da, aber ob sich das wirklich in bemerkbaren Temperaturunterschieden niederschlägt, ist schwer zu sagen. Mit dem Wärmeleitkoeffizienten alleine ist aber eine Tendenz erkennbar. Kupfer ~250-400 W/m²K ...ein Pad ~1-6W/m²K. Somit bremst das Pad eh ungemein, die Dicke mal ganz außen vor bei diesen winzigen Dimensionen. Und da Pasten auch nur bei ~10 W/m²K liegen, stellen sie schon das Optimum dar. Hier ist eben der Schutz der Bausteine auch wichtig und nicht alleine die Temperatur.

Ich schaue mal, ob ich jemanden zu einem Test begeistern kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Dicke*koeffizient=Wärmewiederstand :huh:_da war Klutten ausführlicher_
Messungen jeden einzelnen Elements des Systems sind kaum möglich, weil man einige nicht verändern, viele aber auch nicht direkt messen kann. Man sollte den Einfluss aber nicht unterschätzen. Bei meinem Kühler hab ich afaicr über den Spannungswandlern mal ~7K mehr gemessen, als am Übergang SW-Ausleger<->eigentlicher Kühler. Das Wasser war noch einmal rund 10K kälter. Das heißt zwischen Oberseite Wärmeleitpad und Wasser dürfte ich bequem 20K verlieren...


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Danke Klutten, 
das war mal ausführlich und gut erklärt.
Ich war ja nur neugierig, ob es wirklich viel oder gar nichts ausmacht.
Ich finde nur, das bei einigen Kühlern viel zu dicke Pads mitgeliefert werden.
Auf den Bildern sieht man dann riesige Krater, deswegen war ich neugierig geworden.
Dann erst mal vielen Dank für die nützlichen Info´s.


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Bilderpost


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

zweiter Bilderpost


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

ein letzter Bilderpost


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Schon wieder ein Update der Review:

*Swiftech Komodo-HD5800 eingepflegt!*


----------



## Xylezz (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Schade das die SpaWas so heiß herden beim Swiftech, die GPU Werte sind ein Traum aber mir sind die SpaWa Werte einfach zu hoch 

Aber wieder sehr schön getestet McZonk  Mach weiter so! Fehlt nur noch der Bitspower 

MfG Xy


----------



## h_tobi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Sehr schönes Update hast du da mal wieder gemacht. 
So langsam aber sicher wird die Auswahl an Kühlern immer besser.


----------



## Nucleus (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Sehr schöner Nachschlag, danke für die Erweiterung des Tests 

Die hohen SpaWa-Temps wären für mich ein Grund nicht den Swiftech zu kaufen.


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

@all: Vielen Dank!

Hoch ist relativ! Deshalb kommen im nächsten Roundup auch die Temperaturen im normalen Lastbetrieb mit rein. Zwar zeigen die Diagramme so, dass sich der Swiftech bei den Spawas auf den hinteren Plätzen einordnet, aber die Kühlleistung ist gerade fünf Kelvin schlechter als die des aquagratix und super ausreichend für den täglichen Betrieb. (Wer lässt denn seine Karte schon täglich übertaktet, ohne Catalyst-Drossel im Furmark brennen?). Der Swiftech ist der absolute Luxuskühler, der nur eine kleine Schwäche bei den Spawas hat.

Grundlegend habt ihr aber schon recht: Primär auf die Spawas achten, da sie das Wärmste der ganzen Karte sind.


----------



## Xylezz (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Ich muss sagen das der EK ein meiner Meinung nach besseres Gesamtpaket hat, genau wie der LA Watercooled

Natürlich reicht es aus für den täglichen Betrieb und es sind nur 5K zum Aquagratix aber der liegt einfach mal 20K vom EK weg ^^ Also 25K zum Spitzenreiter finde ich ne verdammte Menge Holz

MfG Xy


----------



## Nucleus (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Ich würde sagen, dass man, wenn man schon 80-100 Tacken ausgibt auch erwarten darf, dass die SaWas nicht übers Maß heiß werden.

Ich weiß, dass wir hier von niedrigen Temps sprechen... aber für die zahlt man dann auch.

Wenn der Swiftech also nicht mit der Teuerste im Feld wäre, könnte man über dieses Manko wirklich hinweg sehen.


----------



## Lynx (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Könnte man das Problem der ungleichmäßigen Auflage auf den SpaWas des Watercool mit einem etwas dickeren Pad beheben, bzw verbessern ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Das wäre durchaus möglich. Allerdings sollte es wirklich ein Pad sein und keine Paste, da diese ja praktisch überhaupt keine Dicke besitzt


----------



## h_tobi (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Der Idealfall wäre, wenn mit Paste ein Abdruck gemacht wird,
dann die zu hohen Stellen abschleifen / fräsen, dann wieder Abdruck machen.......
So könnte alles mit Paste gemacht werden und es wären mM. nach die besten
Temperaturen erreicht.
Evtl. geht auch eine Fühlerlehre, wenn sie dazwischen passen würde.


----------



## Roman441 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Wollte mal hören was ihr von der Backplate von EK haltet
Sieht ja schon Schick aus nur meint ihr das zusätzliche gewicht muß man seinem PCIe Slot nicht unbedingt antun?


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Ist kein muss die Backplate.


----------



## McZonk (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Reine Optik. Würde ich das Geld lieber sparen und auf die zusätzlichen Gramm verzichten.


----------



## Roman441 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Mir geht es auch nur um die Optik. Das Sie keine Funktion hat weiß ich.
Weiß vielleicht jemand ob dieorig. Backplate leichter oder schwerer ist als die von EK


----------



## grouchon (17. Februar 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> @all: Vielen Dank!
> 
> Hoch ist relativ! Deshalb kommen im nächsten Roundup auch die Temperaturen im normalen Lastbetrieb mit rein. Zwar zeigen die Diagramme so, dass sich der Swiftech bei den Spawas auf den hinteren Plätzen einordnet, aber die Kühlleistung ist gerade fünf Kelvin schlechter als die des aquagratix und super ausreichend für den täglichen Betrieb. (Wer lässt denn seine Karte schon täglich übertaktet, ohne Catalyst-Drossel im Furmark brennen?). Der Swiftech ist der absolute Luxuskühler, der nur eine kleine Schwäche bei den Spawas hat.
> 
> Grundlegend habt ihr aber schon recht: Primär auf die Spawas achten, da sie das Wärmste der ganzen Karte sind.


 
Hi, sorry for posting in English as I do not speak German. Thanks for the in-depth comparative review, this is an enormous amount of work, and the entire community appreciates it.

There is an "extreme usage" update for the Komodo 5800 series waterblocks which should allow you to drop your VRM temps by another 20 to 30C.  This is documented in our revised installation guide  here:  http://www.swiftnets.com/products/installation_guide_KOMODO-HD5800-Multilangue.pdf   page 5 "Advanced Thermal Utilization" chapter.

Enjoy the tweak 

Gabriel Rouchon 
CEO Swiftech


----------



## Xylezz (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Hello grouchon,
I really appreciate it that someone from Swiftech is looking after us german customer too! Really nice 

Thanks for the link, when this really works and the VRM drops 20-30° then the Komodo would be clearly the king !

MfG Xy


----------



## McZonk (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



Xylezz schrieb:


> Hello grouchon,
> I really appreciate it that someone from Swiftech is looking after us german customer too! Really nice



Full acknowledge! Nice to have you here!

Concerning the official "Tweak": That should be tested asap!


----------



## Nucleus (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Welcome here in this tiny puddle of small minded big-heads


----------



## grouchon (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



McZonk schrieb:


> Full acknowledge! Nice to have you here!
> 
> Concerning the official "Tweak": That should be tested asap!


 

Also please note page 3 "step 3":  we have made a small revision to include small nylon washers between the stock cross-bracket and the PCB. If you don't have these washers on hands (0.5 to 1mm thick), simply tighten the screws in full, then back them off 1 to 2 turns each (equal amount of turns is important to keep even pressure).


----------



## Gast1663794603 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

sehr hilfreicher test...hat mir bei meiner entscheidung geholfen 

lg


----------



## McZonk (1. März 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

und auch noch einmal an dieser Stelle meine Erfahrungen mit dem Extreme-Usage-Tweak für den Komodo5800, der laut Swiftechangaben rund  20-30°C weniger Spawatemp bringen soll. 

Fazit: Idee sehr gut, Umsetzbarkeit und Sicherheit bleiben aber dufte  auf der Strecke. Die Distanzstücke, die das Verziehen der Karte  verhindern, sind nunmal auf 2-4 Zehntel dicke Wärmeleitpads ausgelegt,  die nun fehlen.

Dünner WLP-Auftrag führt zu kaum bis gar keinem Kontakt. Ich habe das  auch mal an den Swiftech CEO weitergeleitet und warte jetzt auf Antwort.  Das gelbe vom Ei ists jedenfalls _noch_ nicht .*GPU-Phasen:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Speicher-Phasen:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## _j0e (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

TOP REVIEW!!!

meine frage zum EK, da mittlerweile schon die V2 davon erhältlich ist.
worin liegen die unterschiede?


----------



## McZonk (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Der V2 ist nur für ein alternatives Platinenlayout bzw. Herstellerdesign .


----------



## _j0e (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



McZonk schrieb:


> Der V2 ist nur für ein alternatives Platinenlayout bzw. Herstellerdesign .


betrifft dies beispielsweise 2gb versionen (oder eyefinity) ?
vom aufbau sind die ziemlich ähnlich was die kühlleistung angeht wird sich da nicht viel geändert haben.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

auf welche Karten die V2 passt siehe u.a. CoolingConfigurator.com


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Mai 2010)

cooles review ek rulez!

das beste design hat aber der aphacool finde ich
ups dooplpost


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Hey,
ich suche nen Wakühler für meine 5850. Habe jetzt den EK-WB FC5850 und den HEATKILLER GPU-X³ 5870 in der näheren Auswahl.
Der GPU-X³ und die äquivalente Version des EK-WB-Kühlers haben ja auch in diesem Test echt gut abgeschnitten, zu welchem würdet ihr mir raten?

PS: Wird evtl. gleich 2 Mal gekauft -> sollte also CF-fähig sein, falls das ne Rolle spielt


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Den Watercool Kühler.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Gibts auch ne Begründung dafür? 
Der EK-WB schneidet ja auch in diesem Review sehr gut ab, und besonders auch was die Spawa-Temps angeht, was mir wegen dem OC was ich vorhabe auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist.


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

gefällt mir einfach besser. Ich mag kein Plexi.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Du musst verstehen, dass es mir relativ wenig bringt, wenn er DIR besser gefällt  Hab nun den EK-WB bestellt, Aussehen ist mir relativ schnurz, solange die Kühlleistung dafür ordentlich ist.


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Gut kühlen tun alle Kühler, da kann man nur nach dem Preis bzw Aussehen gehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Den EK gibts auch mit Acteal 
(ich würde ihn aufgrund der fast 10K besseren SW-Temperaturen und des niedrigeren Preises vorziehen)


----------



## cartago2202 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



McZonk schrieb:


> und auch noch einmal an dieser Stelle meine Erfahrungen mit dem Extreme-Usage-Tweak für den Komodo5800, der laut Swiftechangaben rund  20-30°C weniger Spawatemp bringen soll.
> 
> Fazit: Idee sehr gut, Umsetzbarkeit und Sicherheit bleiben aber dufte  auf der Strecke. Die Distanzstücke, die das Verziehen der Karte  verhindern, sind nunmal auf 2-4 Zehntel dicke Wärmeleitpads ausgelegt,  die nun fehlen.
> 
> ...



und was Swiftech dazu gesagt? gibs neue infos


----------



## MaxMax (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Hi, weiss jemand mit welchen settings furmark für diesen test betrieben wurde: also 1280x1024, fullscreen, 8xMSAA, extreme burning mode, post fx?
was davon war an und was nicht?
ich würd die testergebnisse gerne mit meinen vergleichen wollen....
danke


----------



## McZonk (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*



cartago2202 schrieb:


> und was Swiftech dazu gesagt? gibs neue infos


Dass die Distanzhülsen weiter eingedreht werden sollten. Das ging bei meinem Sample aber nicht mehr. Noch einmal probiert, habe ich es daher nicht.


MaxMax schrieb:


> Hi, weiss jemand mit welchen settings furmark für diesen test betrieben wurde: also 1280x1024, fullscreen, 8xMSAA, extreme burning mode, post fx?
> was davon war an und was nicht?
> ich würd die testergebnisse gerne mit meinen vergleichen wollen....
> danke


1280x1024, FS, 8xMSAA, Furmark.exe ->3DMark06.exe fertig


----------



## cartago2202 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

sollte Swiftech nicht andere schrauben liefern? hab da was in XS Forum gelesen


----------



## McZonk (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Im Endeffekt wären neue Distanzhülsen notwendig, die ein wenig kürzer sind. Hast du einen Link zu dem Posting? Mir schwirrt irgendwie im Kopf herum, dass Swiftech im Nachhinein noch einmal den Lieferumfang bei den Schrauben geändert hat, aber das kann jetzt auch pure Einbildung sein .


----------



## cartago2202 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

da biete schön Swiftech Releases Komodo HD5800 F/C Waterblock For ATI - Page 8 - XtremeSystems Forums
die letzten zwei/drei seiten


----------



## Arma-Man (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Lohnt es sich eigentlich die *Spannungswandler* besonders (gut) zu  kühlen wie beim EK? Macht das einen Unterschied/Sinn/Nutzen?

Oder ist es im Grunde egal, weil die sowieso für höhere Temperaturen  ausgelegt sind? 

*Also eher nice to have insb. @ OC?*


----------



## P@tC@sh (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

1A-Review(s)


----------



## snapstar123 (10. November 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Super Review sehr schön gelungen , ich weis der Thread ist schon etwas älter aber hätte dazu mal eine Frage.
Ich habe mir eine Powercolor 5870 LCS zugelegt die hat ja denn Kühler von EK Waterblocks vormontiert, ist es der selbe Kühler wie beim Review.
Im Anhang sind Bilder von der Karte, würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen, ach ja bevor ich es vergesse gibt es bei der Graka einen Einlass und Auslass wie bei Watercool wo auf meiner GTX 280 montiert ist oder ist es egal , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## McZonk (10. November 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Durchflussrichtung ist bei dem verbauten Kühler von EK Waterblocks egal. Sollte der Hersteller eine bestimmte Durchflussrichtung voraussetzen, wird dies meist über Markierungen an den Gewinden und zusätzlich in der Dokumentation hinterlegt.


----------



## snapstar123 (10. November 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

O.K. perfekt, danke für die Antwort.
Der Kühler ist ja der selbe wie im Review beschrieben oder täusche ich mich da, müsste ja dann auch andere Tops geben wie eben in Plexi.
Danke aber schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## McZonk (10. November 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Ja, der durch Powercolor verbaute Kühler ist baugleich und stammt von EK WB. Nur der Deckel aus POM ist bei der Beschriftung modifiziert.


----------



## snapstar123 (10. November 2011)

*AW: [Extreme-Review] Das große Wakü-Roundup HD 5870 OC*

Ja, das wollte ich wissen, super danke dir .
Mir geht es halt darum wenn ich denn Kühler mal demontiere wegen denn WLPads zwecks der unterschiedlichen dicke die man braucht um sie wieder richtig zu montieren aber perfekt da selber Kühler.
Danke noch mals für die Antwort und Hilfe , Mfg Snapstar


----------

